
Aluminum (1886) - dredmorbius
https://todayinsci.com/Events/Technology/AluminiumHistory.htm
======
rini17
This reads like something about mithril, not aluminium. Wondering how they
arrived at this:

"The tensile strength of this material is something equally wonderful, when
wire drawn reaches as high as 128,000 pounds, and under other conditions
reaches nearly if not quite 100,000 pounds to the square inch. The
requirements of the British and German governments in the best wrought steel
guns reach only a standard of 70,000 pounds to the square inch."

~~~
dredmorbius
The whole piece is a genre exemplar of technooptimistic boosterism.

